# DHTML-Menu Erweiterung



## macleod (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir das Tutorial http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials24983.html von Sebastian Wramba angeschaut. Nun habe ich dabei folgendes "Problem": 
Das Menu eignet sich ja, wenn man bei jedem Menu auch Unterpunkte hat. Ich würd es gerne in einer Navigation verwenden, wo gewisse Punkte (z.B. "Startseite") kein Untermenu haben und dann sollte das aktuell offene Untermenu ebenfalls zuklappen. Hoffe, habe mich nicht allzu kompliziert ausgedrückt   
Das ist in dem Menu so wie ich das sehe, nicht vorgesehen. Wie muss ich das Script erweitern, damit das klappt bzw. damit ich nicht bei jedem Menupunkt, der keinen Unterpunkt bekommt, einen "Blind-Div"-Tag hinzufügen muss?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten und liebe Grüsse aus der kalten Schweiz 

Macleod


----------



## pb_sergio (31. Januar 2005)

Hi 

 wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe dann musst du dein Untermenü so erweitern, dass wenn der Mauszeiger dein Untermenü verlässt es wieder unsichtbar wird.
 Tipp: onMouseOver=hide('.....')

 wobei die Funktion hide eigentlich das Gegenteil von Show(....) macht.

 Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!+

 CU


----------



## macleod (31. Januar 2005)

pb_sergio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe dann musst du dein Untermenü so erweitern, dass wenn der Mauszeiger dein Untermenü verlässt es wieder unsichtbar wird.
> Tipp: onMouseOver=hide('.....')
> ...



Hi,

danke für deine Antwort. Aber leider ist es nicht das, was ich suche.
Mein Problem ist, wenn ich auf nen Menupunkt klicke, der kein Untermenu hat, soll das Untermenu, dass dann zufälligerweise offen ist, geschlossen werden.

Bsp. 

Startseite

Kritiken
-> dvds
-> bücher

klicke ich jetzt auf "Startseite", so soll das Untermenu von Kritiken automatisch geschlossen werden (auch wenn "Startseite" KEIN Untermenu besitzt).

Danke trotzdem für deine Antwort.

Grüsse

Macleod


----------



## LiebHabSchafi (11. November 2005)

Hallo, es ist zwar schon ne weile her aber um das Problem zulösen machst du es einfach so:


```
<a href="#" onclick="show('cat1')">Startseite</a><br>
<div id="cat1" style="display:none"></div>
<a href="#" onclick="show('cat2')">Kritiken</a><br>
<div id="cat2" style="display:none">
<a href="#" class="sub">DVDs</a><br>
<a href="#" class="sub">Bücher</a><br>
</div>
```


----------

